
Men Say They Want Paid Leave but Then Don’t Use All of It. What Stops Them? - vo2maxer
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/12/04/upshot/fathers-parental-leave-unequal.html
======
PragmaticPulp
These discussions tend to dance around the elephant in the room: For most of
us, work doesn’t halt when we’re on leave or on vacation. The company fills in
the gaps with other employees and continues to evolve without you. The longer
you’re away from the company, the more likely it is to evolve away from
needing you.

It’s the same reason people don’t take all of their vacation. Being out of the
loop is inherently negative for your career at fast moving companies. When you
have a new child at home you have more expenses and fewer members of the
household able to work. The last thing you want is to fall behind at your job,
so you want to get back as soon as possible.

